# MRC decoder sound set



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Long story short, can a MRC decoder (1906) have a different prime mover sound set installed ( EMD 645). 

Thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

According to Decoder Pro's datas,MRC 1906 has three different prime mover sounds "built-in" that are selected with CV123.However,these sounds are identified as Type 0,type 1 and type 2 so I cant tell if your desired sound (EMD 645) is among them.You could try giving CV 123 values of either 0,1 or 2.Even if your sound isn't there,you might find one you like better.As far as changing sounds from external sources,I think only Digitrax's sound decoders allow this.Wish you luck...


----------

